# GREAT NEWS



## JadeIcing

GREAT NEWS ABOUT PETSMART'S SALE OF RABBITS


12/18/07: House Rabbit Society just received word from PetSmart that
they will be ceasing the test of rabbit sales in their stores, and will
no longer be selling rabbits, once the current rabbits have been sold.
We are thrilled with this incredible news and know that it was because
of the phone calls, emails, and letters of our supporters to PetSmart
that they have made this decision. Thank you for all your commitment to
this issue and please let PetSmart know that you support and welcome
their decision!__._,_.___


----------



## XxMontanaxX

arty::yes:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

EXCELLENT! This should be in the newswire stuff tho.

Also - it'd be nice if they stopped selling chincilla's too - I know there's one at our local petsmart that has been there all his life - at least 2 years! :X


----------



## LadyBug

and large birds........


----------



## ~BunBuns~

woot!


----------



## pla725

From the petsmart facts site:

Dwarf Rabbit Sales Trial





PetSmart began in-market research in July 2007 of spayed and neutered dwarf rabbits in about 25 stores nationwide to evaluate potential sales as part of our small pet offering. 

About the sales trial

â¢ We consider the test successful because of what we learned from it. However, we failed to meet the business objectives we set, so, at this time, weâre not expanding the test and will not continue to sell dwarf bunnies beyond those already in or planned for our stores. 

â¢ We only sell pets that we believe make good companions. We thoughtfully study these options and always conduct in-store sales trials in select stores before making a decision to sell a specific pet on a larger scale. 

â¢ In this project weâve carefully evaluated breeding and husbandry practices, transportation, store care, associate training, customer demand and a host of other issues.

â¢ We are extremely pleased with the care our bunnies received from our vendors and our pet care specialists in our stores. We are committed to continuing that high level of care through to the end of the project.

â¢ We remain committed to conducting follow up, random surveys with our customers as part of the sales trial to determine what their experience has been like with their new pet.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

inkelepht: arty: :dancingorig::bunny18


----------



## timetowaste

although i don't like that their reasons are because of business related expenses....i am glad they are not selling anymore!!!

inkelepht:inkbouce::bunnydance:arty::bump:hugsquish::woohoo:wiggle:bunny18



now, on to petco....:shame


tracy


----------



## tonyshuman

yes!! now i can shop there again too!!


----------



## undergunfire

*pla725 wrote: *


> â¢ We only sell pets that we believe make good companions.



HAHAHA! Rabbits are the best "companion" that I have ever had! I am not sure why they sell hamsters and feel they are good companions, every hamster I have ever owned or met has hated being held and was as dumb as a rock....sorry hamster forum people, just my opinion .


Anyway, I am soooo happy that they have stopped selling bunnies. My store never started, but I am happy for that. I hope PETsMART now pushes for the adoption of rabbits from their rescues that use PETsMART to host adoptions.


:biggrin2:


----------



## gentle giants

"HAHAHA! Rabbits are the best "companion" that I have ever had! I am not sure why they sell hamsters and feel they are good companions, every hamster I have ever owned or met has hated being held and was as dumb as a rock....sorry hamster forum people, just my opinion ."




I cracked up when I read that, reminded me of a hamster I had when I was 10-11. She was in abird type cage, and for some reason we had her living in the laundry room. But she got moved to another room when my mom came in and found out she had dragged a good bedsheet through the bars of her cage-and shredded most of the queen size sheet! Pretty impressive work for a critter the size of my hand, especially in onlyabout four hours! :shock:


----------



## tonyshuman

well let's just say that the marshall rabbits don't make good companions... unless they're given proper re-socialization. i know someone on this forum with a rescue (randy?) has come across some marshall rabbits that were MEAN until they got some more experienced care!!


----------



## pla725

I received this from the rescue I volunteer for. It originally came from Brambley Hedge Rabbit Rescue.

Guess we couldn't have asked for a better gift this holiday season. Thanks to everyone foreverything you did!

Erika Royal
Brambley Hedge Rabbit Rescue


[align=left]
*From:* Susana Della Maddalena [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Sent:* Tuesday, December 18, 2007 1:40 PM
*Subject:* FW: PetSmart Dwarf Neutered Bunny Test

[/align]
[align=left]DearKelly,[/align]
[align=left]Some time ago, you contacted PetSmart Charities to express your disappointment in the Dwarf Neutered Bunny test being conducted by PetSmart. At that time, we promised to notify you when PetSmart had completed analysis of the test. To that end,I am forwardingan email I received late last week from Bruce Richardson, Director of External Communications at PetSmart, announcing the results of the test. If you should have any more questions, please feel free to check out the facts athttp://www.petsmartfacts.com.[/align]
Happy Holidays!


[align=left]Susana M. Della Maddalena[/align]
[align=left]Vice President & Executive Director[/align]
[align=left]PetSmart Charities[/align]
[align=left]19601 N. 27th Avenue[/align]
[align=left]Phoenix, Arizona 85027[/align]

Sue,

This note is to follow-up on our recent conversations relating to the dwarf rabbit trial-run PetSmart, Inc., has been conducting. As you know, weâve been conducting this test in about 25 select stores over the last six months. We learned a lot from this experience and consider the test a success for that reason. *Unfortunately, the company didnât get the kind of business results we expected, so at this time weâve made a decision to quit selling dwarf bunnies except for those already in or planned for these test stores.* It will take us a while to phase out of this project. Weâre working with our vendors to ensure that these bunnies still go to good homes, and are spayed and neutered prior to leaving the vendorsâ facilities. 

One thing the test proved is that our pet care specialists can take great care of bunnies just like they do other pets. The bunnies were relatively trouble-free in the stores and associates enjoyed caring for and selling them to good pet parents. But customer buying behavior simply didnât mirror our expectations, so for now, weâre scrapping any plans to continue or expand the test. As always, we remain committed to facilitating adoptions of rabbits and other pets in our stores. 

Weâve updated our website on http://www.petsmartfacts.com with information reflecting this decision. Please pass this information along as appropriate. Thanks.



Bruce K. Richardson

Director, External Communications

Corporate Communications


----------



## Phinnsmommy

I sent a protest email, and this is what I got back:

THANK YOU FOR YOUR ACTIVISM! We asked and you answered. Best Friends Network would like to send a special thank you for signing our Selling Bunnies is Selling Out petition. With your support we reached our signature goal, but more importantly, PetSmart is discontinuing the rabbit sale "test" and will no longer be selling rabbits in any of their stores.

This could not have happened without you. Your support of this campaign was essential to helping communicate the importance of this issue. As a result PetSmart reconsidered their choice. They will continue to welcome rescued rabbit adoptions as part of their commitment to finding homes for homeless pets. The Best Friends Network team would like to thank you for your continued support and ask that you now take the time to thank PetSmart.

PetSmart
John Alpaugh
Vice President, Specialty Merchandising
19601 North 27th Avenue
Phoenix, AZ 85027
(623) 580-6100
[email protected]

Our New Year's Resolution is to help as many animals as possible through awareness, education and action. Without YOU we couldn't do it! Thank you for helping quell the suffering, speaking up for the voiceless, and making a difference in the lives of homeless pets everyday!

We look forward to continuing to work together in 2008 on more issues concerning animal welfare! We invite you to become a network member - it's easy and free! Through this grassroots Network, we will keep you abreast of the latest news on these issues as we take the necessary steps to bring about a time of no more homeless pets.

Thank you for your support,
The Best Friends Network Team




YAY! Im so happy :biggrin2:!


----------

